# Canon Software Solution Allows Select EOS Interchangeable Lens Cameras to Function as High-Quality USB Webcam



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 29, 2020)

> MELVILLE, NY, April 28, 2020 – As virtual meetings and gatherings become the new norm, you don’t want to be caught in the dark with a low-quality webcam. Fortunately, a new solution – EOS Webcam Utility Beta software** — was unveiled today by Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, for select EOS Interchangeable Lens Cameras (ILC) and PowerShot cameras. To help bring you into the light, this beta version solution converts your compatible EOS ILC and PowerShot camera through a simple USB connection into a webcam. Built by Canon software developers, this beta version software helps consumers to improve their video appearance while using popular video conferencing applications in the market, delivering clarity and high-image quality.
> 
> 
> 
> *EOS DSLR Cameras*...



Continue reading...


----------



## RGB86 (Apr 29, 2020)

It's a bit shocking it took this long to unveil such an obvious feature. Cameras have been able to do tethered live view for years.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 29, 2020)

I've already installed it...and it works. Bare-bones replacement for Sparkocam...which is a much more powerful program.

I have yet to purchase Sparkocam...and I still may do so...but Canon's alternative may be what I need to help my wife put her yoga classes on Zoom from our home (the EF-M 11-22mm lens mated to the M6 Mark II looks to be ideal).

It's been a learning experience so far...with lots of hiccups.


----------



## Jack Jian (Apr 29, 2020)

RGB86 said:


> It's a bit shocking it took this long to unveil such an obvious feature. Cameras have been able to do tethered live view for years.


I do not see any brand officially making their camera to be like a proper webcam (not 'tethered') . 3rd party applications does it, with some hiccups here and there.


----------



## xanbarksdale (Apr 29, 2020)

How does this not work with Mac!?! Come on Canon!


----------



## photoenix (Apr 29, 2020)

I just tried it with my 5DII and 5DIII in the hope that it might work as well. Unfortunately not. I really hope they make more cameras compatible. I wouldn't mind using an older body as a webcam.


----------



## sanj (Apr 29, 2020)

my imac webcam works just fine for me


----------



## jjj120 (Apr 29, 2020)

I would love to have support for my 5D Mark II, that would be great!


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 29, 2020)

photomachine said:


> I just tried it with my 5DII and 5DIII in the hope that it might work as well. Unfortunately not. I really hope they make more cameras compatible. I wouldn't mind using an older body as a webcam.


Tethering recognizes camera as storage and is a bit different. Connecting camera to a PC via HDMI-USB needs a conversion device. Connecting an EOS camera to a PC to be recognized as Webcam via USB-USB using this utility is interesting.
There is a freeware software called DigiCam Control (http://digicamcontrol.com) on SourceForge with quite similar functionality. It works with more cameras such as EOS M, M5 and 5D Mark III (no 5DII, unfortunately). Look into the Cameras menu on the page to see if your camera is supported.


----------



## ekh00 (Apr 29, 2020)

Just tried it with Zoom with my R and 35mm 1.8 - I didn't have time to fiddle with the video settings but f1.8 is so lovely if you compare to any built-in laptop webcam - even compared to my external Logitech C925E


----------



## J9canon (Apr 29, 2020)

So what is the resolution? Does it do eye AF if the camera supports it?


----------



## xanbarksdale (Apr 29, 2020)

J9canon said:


> So what is the resolution? Does it do eye AF if the camera supports it?



Yes, the af on the camera works the same, it just outputs it to the computer.


----------



## Joel C (Apr 29, 2020)

Canon RP with capture card. Already does this without additional software. Simple.


----------



## ekh00 (Apr 29, 2020)

J9canon said:


> So what is the resolution? Does it do eye AF if the camera supports it?


Yes it does Eye AF and tracks my face if I move closer or further.


----------



## dolina (Apr 29, 2020)

jjj120 said:


> I would love to have support for my 5D Mark II, that would be great!


oldest camera i saw was the 7D Mark II from 2014.


----------



## photoenix (Apr 29, 2020)

Correction: *Both my 5DIII and 5DII work!* YAY 

After checking EposVoxs Video on it I figured I'd give it another try. The problem is that it is highly Application dependant. (



)

E.g. it didn't work with Jitsi Meet but OBS works just fine.


----------



## CovetedPixel (Apr 29, 2020)

Hola there Genaro... Dónde está la versión Mac, dude?


----------



## addola (Apr 29, 2020)

photomachine said:


> I just tried it with my 5DII and 5DIII in the hope that it might work as well. Unfortunately not. I really hope they make more cameras compatible. I wouldn't mind using an older body as a webcam.



I doubt they'll support 5D Mark II or Mark III because I think they're only supporting cameras with continuous video autofocus like DPAF. Then again, the 70D has DPAF but it's not listed.


----------



## photoenix (Apr 29, 2020)

addola said:


> I doubt they'll support 5D Mark II or Mark III because I think they're only supporting cameras with continuous video autofocus like DPAF. Then again, the 70D has DPAF but it's not listed.



Actually both Cameras work. See my update above.
I don't mind not having AF for a Webcam, I am happy to just ballpark the focus distance as I don't move around a lot in my chair.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm new enough to this that all three of my EOS cameras are on the list--T6i, M50, M6-II.


----------



## Daner (Apr 29, 2020)

Anybody manage to make this work with an EOS R? Installation and selection of the software works just fine, but I'm not getting the image through to the computer in either Teams or Zoom.


----------



## tigers media (Apr 29, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


be great if they could add it to the canon connect app so can use their. hopefully it goes well and they release for apple os as i cant use my camera using legato as my computer is apparently too old. be a great way to by pass the need for a computer and go direct to live stream.


----------



## koenkooi (Apr 29, 2020)

CovetedPixel said:


> Hola there Genaro... Dónde está la versión Mac, dude?



If you need something *now* for MacOS have a look at Cameralive+CamTwist, it worked fairly well for zoom, hangouts and skype when I tried it 2 weeks ago, but it won't for for facetime.
The above is a bit clunky, so I hope Canon will release a proper MacOS version soon. And keep supporting and improving it.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 29, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> How does this not work with Mac!?! Come on Canon!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Ale_F (Apr 29, 2020)

I read lot of pages and viewed tutorials for this.
The sum is the need of a CLEAN output by the cameras. Some recent camera does it and some oldest no. 
In fact the +/- same list was reported by a HDMI import card solution producer.

You think this is not an important point?
Youtubers wants this feature for presentation and screen recording simultaneously.


----------



## Joules (Apr 29, 2020)

That's very cool. It's nice that Canon makes even older cameras more useful this way.


----------



## gzroxas (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't know if someone can help me but I'm curious about the amount of data that is sent if I use a high res camera instead of a webcam. I need to hold some important presentations but my line kind of sucks, so I'm not sure if using something that records more data also mean much more data will be sent over the internet.
And btw with bad internet line I mean 4mbps download, 0,5mbps upload... in 2020....


----------



## derpderp (Apr 29, 2020)

Unfortunately my EOS R5 isn't supported by this. Canon is *******!


----------



## iheartcanon (Apr 29, 2020)

Joel C said:


> Canon RP with capture card. Already does this without additional software. Simple.


But with this you don't need capture card, which seems like the point.


----------



## Antono Refa (Apr 29, 2020)

sanj said:


> my imac webcam works just fine for me



So does my Dell laptop webcam, and the big bonus is it wasn't made by Apple.


----------



## Daner (Apr 29, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> So does my Dell laptop webcam, and the big bonus is it wasn't made by Apple.



I run double laptops simultaneously to better monitor users and chats, so I can choose between the webcam on my MacBook Pro and my Toshiba Portégé. As such, I know which webcam does a clearly better job.


----------



## Otara (Apr 29, 2020)

Daner said:


> Anybody manage to make this work with an EOS R? Installation and selection of the software works just fine, but I'm not getting the image through to the computer in either Teams or Zoom.



Works fine in Zoom for me with my R. Are you in video mode?


----------



## iheartcanon (Apr 29, 2020)

Just set it up for my (Windows 10) desktop with my 5DmkIV. Was very simple. Tested with zoom while my son used my (Android) phone and we had a meeting.
Works great.


----------



## Alino (Apr 29, 2020)

Only for Win 10


----------



## LDS (Apr 29, 2020)

photomachine said:


> Actually both Cameras work. See my update above.



What settings did you use? I'm trying with my 5DIII but only get a standard background image.

Found: you need to quit EOS Utility or it gets the camera exclusively, not the webcam utility.


----------



## keetyUK (Apr 29, 2020)

Tested with my 5dmk3 and it works fine!

Tested with obs and zoom


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 29, 2020)

RGB86 said:


> It's a bit shocking it took this long to unveil such an obvious feature. Cameras have been able to do tethered live view for years.


Really sour way to kick off a topic discussion. Yes, Canon has been properly shamed by your scolding. 

Of course such functionality is suddenly on the minds of people stuck at home and wanting a more flattering, higher quality camera to use for Zoom, etc. Late to the party or not, I'm glad the higher end gear is being put into wider play. This will set new standards. How ridiculous so many TV "experts" and pundits look in the "up the nose" videos so common with laptops and tablets, from home with hideous lighting. Being able to use even a Rebel easily for streaming would be a wonderful improvement!


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Apr 29, 2020)

Daner said:


> Anybody manage to make this work with an EOS R? Installation and selection of the software works just fine, but I'm not getting the image through to the computer in either Teams or Zoom.





Otara said:


> Works fine in Zoom for me with my R. Are you in video mode?


Hi guys, I am also not able to get my EOS R to show an input, rather it just shows a placard saying, "EOS WEBCAM UTILITY BETA". 
NOTE: I am in Norway and maybe this doesn't work outside of USA like it said in documentation..? Are you guys outside of USA?

Thanks!


----------



## Daner (Apr 29, 2020)

Otara said:


> Works fine in Zoom for me with my R. Are you in video mode?



Yes, I have set the camera to video mode.


----------



## Daner (Apr 29, 2020)

AE-1Burnham said:


> Hi guys, I am also not able to get my EOS R to show an input, rather it just shows a placard saying, "EOS WEBCAM UTILITY BETA".
> NOTE: I am in Norway and maybe this doesn't work outside of USA like it said in documentation..? Are you guys outside of USA?
> 
> Thanks!



I am in Sweden. Maybe they don't like Scandinavians. ;-)


----------



## Trey T (Apr 29, 2020)

I gotta try if my M original would work


----------



## Joules (Apr 29, 2020)

I did just try it on Windows 10 with my 80D, works fine. I'm in Germany, so I guess the note about no support outside the US is literally about support, in case you need help.

Video resolution appears to be 1024 X 576 30p according to VLC. Not quite HD but the Quality from an APS-C sensor with the 35mm 1.4 Art is still much nicer than what I'd get elsewise. Blurring the background is another plus.

AF with face tracking works fine, you can even change the exposure while using it in this way.


----------



## KrisK (Apr 29, 2020)

Any Mac alternatives? 

(I'm looking at alternativesto, etc., but thought I'd ask before diving into the list.)


----------



## Fred Strobel (Apr 29, 2020)

Daner said:


> Anybody manage to make this work with an EOS R? Installation and selection of the software works just fine, but I'm not getting the image through to the computer in either Teams or Zoom.


You have to turn off EOS Utilities


----------



## Fred Strobel (Apr 29, 2020)

AE-1Burnham said:


> Hi guys, I am also not able to get my EOS R to show an input, rather it just shows a placard saying, "EOS WEBCAM UTILITY BETA".
> NOTE: I am in Norway and maybe this doesn't work outside of USA like it said in documentation..? Are you guys outside of USA?
> 
> Thanks!


Turn off EOS Utilities


----------



## michi (Apr 29, 2020)

Quick question. I remember talk about sensors getting hot when running extended video. Any chance this could overheat the sensor during long video sessions? I would hate to damage my expensive DSLR for this.


----------



## Joules (Apr 29, 2020)

michi said:


> Quick question. I remember talk about sensors getting hot when running extended video. Any chance this could overheat the sensor during long video sessions? I would hate to damage my expensive DSLR for this.


This is nothing but using LiveView and sending it over to the PC. I doubt it would hurt the camera, even if it did generate too much heat.


----------



## Fred Strobel (Apr 29, 2020)

https://community.usa.canon.com/t5/...Link&utm_term=6149335&utm_campaign=hd19#M8569

Support page


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Apr 29, 2020)

Fred Strobel said:


> Turn off EOS Utilities


Hi Fred (and @Daner), yes I was able to come across some tips in Canon's support forum. What solved it for me was: quitting the EOS utility that pops up when you first plug in the camera. Also, it was important to use a supported cable (using USB-C to USB-C provided by Canon) and also I have extra trouble with my HP where USB-C ports choose to stop working when too many peripherals -- so there were several things working against me. However, I got it to work in the end and looks nice.


----------



## glness (Apr 29, 2020)

I need to find a camera brand that realizes that many of its users are on a Mac platform.


----------



## Antono Refa (Apr 29, 2020)

Daner said:


> I run double laptops simultaneously to better monitor users and chats, so I can choose between the webcam on my MacBook Pro and my Toshiba Portégé. As such, I know which webcam does a clearly better job.



I'm not changing OS for the webcam quality. For each his own.


----------



## Fran Decatta (Apr 29, 2020)

Already tryed it! works great. It comes at the best moment, Just bought a PC a couple months ago and I didn't purchase a webcam... now its complete


----------



## Morku (Apr 29, 2020)

I know the tutorial is very easy, but I must be dumb. Someone got this work with 5D Mark IV 1.2.1?
I have installed the software, rebooted the PC, set the camera to videomode, turned on the camera (the mirror goes up and the display shows image as usual in videomode).
I connect with the mico USB cable, the mirror goes down. The cameradisplay shows a PC symbol. In my explorer, I see the 5D Mark IV and I can access the CF and SD card. As long the camera is in this "pc mode", the camera itself is unusable.

And thats it. No webcam. I check device manager -> no webcam, I started Windows 10 camera -> no camera found, I checked Skype -> no webcam found.

I tried the same on a clean virtual OS, but still the same. What I am doing wrong?


----------



## koenkooi (Apr 29, 2020)

KrisK said:


> Any Mac alternatives?
> 
> (I'm looking at alternativesto, etc., but thought I'd ask before diving into the list.)



See post #23:





__





Canon Software Solution Allows Select EOS Interchangeable Lens Cameras to Function as High-Quality USB Webcam


Anybody manage to make this work with an EOS R? Installation and selection of the software works just fine, but I'm not getting the image through to the computer in either Teams or Zoom.




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## JohnG (Apr 29, 2020)

This utility works with older models, but the AF isn't active. I've tested it on 550D, 7Di, 5Diii. I can understand that Canon would not wish to officially support older models which don't offer all the functionality, but its great that you can use it  For most web cam use setting up the camera beforehand and leaving it fixed is absolutely fine. Thank you Canon, this is great! 
If you're listening Canon, multiple camera support on one computer would be fantastic for live streaming with OBS.


----------



## Philrp (Apr 29, 2020)

Where is the Mac version Canon?


----------



## chasingrealness (Apr 29, 2020)

Super easy, barely an inconvenience. Just installed it to my PC and it works like a charm using my EOS RP. This looks so much better than my 8-year-old USB webcam. Only problem is now people will be able to see clearly how ugly I am.


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Apr 29, 2020)

Is using multiple camera's at the same time supported?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 29, 2020)

I managed to get it working on my 5D MK IV and my EOS R. Then, I lost the formula for the 5D MK IV but the R works fine. Boy, did I have a lot to learn and figure out. I ended up using OBS because it was free and seemed to be powerful, overkill for me


----------



## JP Davis (Apr 29, 2020)

This is great. 

I already have an Elgato Camlink 4K for my EOS R, so I don't need this. However, I have two buddies with M50s that didn't want to shell out for the Camlink who will greatly appreciate this.


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Apr 29, 2020)

JP Davis said:


> However, I have two buddies with M50s that didn't want to shell out for the Camlink who will greatly appreciate this.



The M50 doesn't have clean hdmi out unless you want to lose the AF.


----------



## Billitteri (Apr 29, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> How does this not work with Mac!?! Come on Canon!


Check out V002 Camera Live on Github. Works on Windows or Mac. Not sure if there are quality limitations because I can't tell the way I'm currently using it, but it does work.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 29, 2020)

Daner said:


> I am in Sweden. Maybe they don't like Scandinavians. ;-)



Ever since you all gave up going viking as a recreation, you've gotten no respect!


----------



## SteveC (Apr 29, 2020)

glness said:


> I need to find a camera brand that realizes that many of its users are on a Mac platform.



Or Linux, for that matter.


----------



## CafferyPhoto (Apr 29, 2020)

"***The following are current system requirements: Windows 10 64-bit"

No Mac

Boooo


----------



## 3serious (Apr 29, 2020)

Would love to do this with my M50 and sigma 18-35, but the problem is battery life - I'm often on zoom meetings 6+ hours per day.


----------



## TracerHD (Apr 29, 2020)

Works with Canon EOS 700D /T5i.
In Video Mode: performance is as good as you can expect it from a non-DPAF camera
In regulary mode the picture is very laggy.

I just installed the software and chose the "EOS webcam utilities beta" as webcam-device in Zoom, OBS,...
The software don't have any UI where you can configurate things. It's more an passive plugin / interface.


----------



## ins0mniac (Apr 29, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> How does this not work with Mac!?! Come on Canon!


I was just told on socia media that it’s in the works!


----------



## TinTin (Apr 29, 2020)

Better than social media, a Canon Support representative has said he understands a Mac version is under development -- posting #85 on this page:
https://community.usa.canon.com/t5/...affiliate&utm_source=VigLink&utm_term=6149335

A number of people have mentioned they've downloaded the version for <name a camera model>, but isn't it, in fact, the same software irrespective of which camera you're going to use?

It'd be a pretty horrible solution if you had to use particular versions for each model of camera you might connect!


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 29, 2020)

Ok, I’ll try, hmm I’m going with the toshiba? Did my psychic powers work?

Cheers, Graham. 



Daner said:


> I run double laptops simultaneously to better monitor users and chats, so I can choose between the webcam on my MacBook Pro and my Toshiba Portégé. As such, I know which webcam does a clearly better job.


----------



## Otara (Apr 29, 2020)

Im in Australia and it works. If you're seeing that it must be close - is the camera set to English? Different cables or ports? Different video modes, maybe start with lowest? Might be things like that.


----------



## photoenix (Apr 29, 2020)

TinTin said:


> Better than social media, a Canon Support representative has said he understands a Mac version is under development -- posting #85 on this page:
> https://community.usa.canon.com/t5/...affiliate&utm_source=VigLink&utm_term=6149335
> 
> A number of people have mentioned they've downloaded the version for <name a camera model>, but isn't it, in fact, the same software irrespective of which camera you're going to use?
> ...



Yes it is, that's why it also works with other models (that aren't on the supported list).


----------



## RGB86 (Apr 29, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Really sour way to kick off a topic discussion. Yes, Canon has been properly shamed by your scolding.



Jesus, who pissed in your Cheerios this morning?

I was just pointing out that DSLRs have been able to pass a video signal to a host PC for a while now, so it's baffling that they never just enabled users to select it as a video device. It's not like Canon makes capture cards that this would cannibalize, and it seems a really obvious feature.

It's nice to see Canon finally offering this; hopefully all manufacturers do going forward.


----------



## David - Sydney (Apr 30, 2020)

Any comments on the mic/sound quality? Specifically from the built-in camera mic but also if external mic is setup.


----------



## joestopper (Apr 30, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Wonderful! Was waiting for this: To replace my 30 bucks web cam with my 5k camera&lens ...


----------



## TAF (Apr 30, 2020)

Brilliant plan; make the older equipment more valuable so it stays off the secondary market while the R5 takes over.


----------



## David - Sydney (Apr 30, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Wonderful! Was waiting for this: To replace my 30 bucks web cam with my 5k camera&lens ...


sure but try to buy a webcam at the moment... worldwide shortage :-(


----------



## slclick (Apr 30, 2020)

OMG we must be bored


----------



## xanbarksdale (Apr 30, 2020)

For all the Apple users...

I just thought I'd follow up on this. I _literally_ bought this on Tuesday morning from Amazon and it's supposed to work great (not an affiliate link):

https://www.amazon.com/pengo-Grabbe...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

I first saw it reviewed by Max Yuryev on his video about live streaming. Amazon had been sold out and just received a shipment on Tuesday. I can't speak for the quality yet, but from watching his video it looks to be a pretty simple solution.

P.S. I currently have the Black Magic Ultra Studio Mini and go through OBS. I'm hoping this is a simple solution for Skype, Zoom, etc.


----------



## ekh00 (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm using it on the EOS R in Malaysia so is definitely not US specific. Make sure EOS utility is not installed and the camera is in movie mode. For the R, it seems to charge a bit off the USB-C port so for me, battery life isn't really draining fast. Is definitely going to be ideal with webinars etc where I'm the co-host or host - the video quality is way better and professional looking with a shallow DOF.


----------



## tigers media (Apr 30, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> If you need something *now* for MacOS have a look at Cameralive+CamTwist, it worked fairly well for zoom, hangouts and skype when I tried it 2 weeks ago, but it won't for for facetime.
> The above is a bit clunky, so I hope Canon will release a proper MacOS version soon. And keep supporting and improving it.


cheers mate appreciate it will try em out


----------



## Franklyok (Apr 30, 2020)

So what is the resolution? 

I bet I get better resolution, if I buy 4K HDMI to USB adapter. Can anyone suggest the best one?


----------



## Joules (Apr 30, 2020)

Franklyok said:


> So what is the resolution?
> 
> I bet I get better resolution, if I buy 4K HDMI to USB adapter. Can anyone suggest the best one?


Resolution is 1024 X 576 for my 80D. Should be the same for most models, the image goes over USB after all.


----------



## SecureGSM (Apr 30, 2020)

glness said:


> I need to find a camera brand that realizes that many of its users are on a Mac platform.


Check Logitech out. They sell nice webcams that work on win/mac/Linux


----------



## JohnG (Apr 30, 2020)

3serious said:


> Would love to do this with my M50 and sigma 18-35, but the problem is battery life - I'm often on zoom meetings 6+ hours per day.


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Glorich-ACK-E12-replacement-Adapter-Mirrorless/dp/B0177WH1VO


----------



## JohnG (Apr 30, 2020)

TinTin said:


> Better than social media, a Canon Support representative has said he understands a Mac version is under development -- posting #85 on this page:
> https://community.usa.canon.com/t5/...affiliate&utm_source=VigLink&utm_term=6149335
> 
> A number of people have mentioned they've downloaded the version for <name a camera model>, but isn't it, in fact, the same software irrespective of which camera you're going to use?
> ...


I downloaded the 5D1V version, but I can confirm that it works with 550D, 7D & 5Diii.


----------



## SpaceGhost1969 (Apr 30, 2020)

I can confirm it works perfectly with my 7 year old 1DC that is not on the approved list.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 30, 2020)

I have two M bodies, and neither are included


----------



## scottydog (Apr 30, 2020)

Anybody managed to get their Canon camera recognized by Skype? No luck here.


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 30, 2020)

How does this work with the 5D4's auto power off and/or recording limit? If you're using an LPE6 power adapter, can this run "full time" via software, or does it require user intervention on the camera every 30 minutes or so?


----------



## AJ (Apr 30, 2020)

Great! Now my boss and co-workers can see me in 4k...


----------



## Daner (Apr 30, 2020)

JohnG said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Glorich-ACK-E12-replacement-Adapter-Mirrorless/dp/B0177WH1VO



Not unusual for me to teach 4-8 hours per day, so I won't be using it for those. It would be good for shorter webinars though.


----------



## skyoctane (Apr 30, 2020)

I was hoping i'd find a mac version but silly me.... no photographers use a mac, do they? 
(I seriously can't believe they didn't make a mac version at the same time)


----------



## Franklyok (Apr 30, 2020)

skyoctane said:


> I was hoping i'd find a mac version but silly me.... no photographers use a mac, do they?
> (I seriously can't believe they didn't make a mac version at the same time)



Get hdmi to usb converter, 4K one.


----------



## overniven (Apr 30, 2020)

I installed the beta, but couldn't get it to work. The camera, just acts like it's connected to a computer and displays an icon of the computer on the screen. I've tried both an RP and an 80D, same deal. I'm thinking it's a Windows setting, but no clue what.


----------



## TinTin (Apr 30, 2020)

Do your Privacy settings in Windows allow applications to use the Camera? You might need to "allow apps to use your camera". (Settings -> Privacy -> Camera) 

(You might also need to do the same for a microphone: Settings -> Privacy -> Microphone.)


----------



## TinTin (Apr 30, 2020)

Etienne said:


> I have two M bodies, and neither are included


There are many reports of the software working satisfactorily with a number of cameras which aren't listed by Canon as compatible, so, if you would like this functionality, it's worth trying it. Just download the software, install it and try it out.


----------



## Juangrande (Apr 30, 2020)

Joel C said:


> Canon RP with capture card. Already does this without additional software. Simple.


What’s “capture card”?


----------



## Juangrande (Apr 30, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Or Linux, for that matter.


Oh Linux... I didn’t realize you were still there...you may go now.


----------



## joestopper (Apr 30, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> sure but try to buy a webcam at the moment... worldwide shortage :-(



Well, if I could think of a unique webcam then it should stream in 8k (uncropped). There is currently no shortage of Canon R5?


----------



## tiltshift (May 1, 2020)

I am able to get a video feed in a meeting but I see no way to get into settings or anything. is there a standalone app that you can open to configure anything or is it meant to just "work"?


----------



## dash2k8 (May 1, 2020)

Sorry I was too lazy to search through the posts, but wouldn't this really heat up the camera, like, a lot?


----------



## photoenix (May 1, 2020)

Juangrande said:


> Oh Linux... I didn’t realize you were still there...you may go now.


On Linux you don't need any software from Canon to use your camera as a webcam. You can use pretty much use any camera from any manufacturer.
It also works with every application I tested, unlike the EOS Webcam Utility Beta, where I had to use a workaround using OBS with the VirtualCam Plugin to make it work in Discord, Skype and Jitsi.

...you may go now.


----------



## Cryhavoc (May 1, 2020)

Joel C said:


> Canon RP with capture card. Already does this without additional software. Simple.


Within apps like zoom, skype, teams etc?


----------



## Skux (May 1, 2020)

This is great! Working with Skype and Zoom on my 800D with no issues.


----------



## ekh00 (May 1, 2020)

Joules said:


> Resolution is 1024 X 576 for my 80D. Should be the same for most models, the image goes over USB after all.



Yeah, I wish it would go to at least 720P. 1080 would be ideal considering my webcam already sends 1080P at 60fps


----------



## Otara (May 1, 2020)

tiltshift said:


> I am able to get a video feed in a meeting but I see no way to get into settings or anything. is there a standalone app that you can open to configure anything or is it meant to just "work"?



Just works, adjust the camera to change anything.


----------



## JohnG (May 1, 2020)

bsbeamer said:


> How does this work with the 5D4's auto power off and/or recording limit? If you're using an LPE6 power adapter, can this run "full time" via software, or does it require user intervention on the camera every 30 minutes or so?


I ran my 5Diii for over 1.5 hours with power adapter, no stops or breaks in the video signal, all good. It appears to use the live view facility, so I guess that doesn't build up as much heat as running in video record mode. I did have it on a tripod and noticed that the top of the tripod was warm, so it may provide some heat sinking.


----------



## JohnG (May 1, 2020)

tiltshift said:


> I am able to get a video feed in a meeting but I see no way to get into settings or anything. is there a standalone app that you can open to configure anything or is it meant to just "work"?


You have to setup the camera before you use the feed.


----------



## JohnG (May 1, 2020)

ekh00 said:


> Yeah, I wish it would go to at least 720P. 1080 would be ideal considering my webcam already sends 1080P at 60fps


It's similar resolution, but that's not really the point! If you have good lenses (L series with low f stop) then you can get an image quality your webcam can't possibly achieve


----------



## JudgePurcell (May 1, 2020)

Seems odd that Canon have decided to make this a USA exclusive.
"* This Software is for use in the U.S. and will not be supported outside that area. "


----------



## koenkooi (May 1, 2020)

JudgePurcell said:


> Seems odd that Canon have decided to make this a USA exclusive.
> "* This Software is for use in the U.S. and will not be supported outside that area. "



It's not a Canon effort, it's a Canon USA effort, so I guess they want the credit and not the maintenance burden use outside of their area.


----------



## lynspyre (May 1, 2020)

jjj120 said:


> I would love to have support for my 5D Mark II, that would be great!





addola said:


> I doubt they'll support 5D Mark II or Mark III because I think they're only supporting cameras with continuous video autofocus like DPAF. Then again, the 70D has DPAF but it's not listed.



You should try it, maybe it works. I tested my EOS Rebel T5 ("not supported") on Windows 10 x64 and it worked really nice, the video is a little choppy even when max FPS selected.

Another thing is that it doesn't work on Windows 7.



JudgePurcell said:


> Seems odd that Canon have decided to make this a USA exclusive.
> "* This Software is for use in the U.S. and will not be supported outside that area. "


I'm not in USA and I have succesfully used it, it's just for download purpouse that is regional restricted. Just try it.


----------



## ehtoanokuso (May 1, 2020)

photomachine said:


> Correction: *Both my 5DIII and 5DII work!* YAY
> 
> After checking EposVoxs Video on it I figured I'd give it another try. The problem is that it is highly Application dependant. (
> 
> ...



Do you mind going over how you got your 5D Mark II to work? Mine isn't being detected


----------



## lynspyre (May 1, 2020)

ehtoanokuso said:


> Do you mind going over how you got your 5D Mark II to work? Mine isn't being detected


Which Windows version do you have?. I have a non DPAF Rebel camera (T5) and it works only on Windows 10, on Windows 7 it doesn't work.


----------



## LesC (May 1, 2020)

Stupid question, I've just installed this but where do i find it?? Can't see it if I click Start button?


----------



## lynspyre (May 1, 2020)

LesC said:


> Stupid question, I've just installed this but where do i find it?? Can't see it if I click Start button?


It wont show on start menu, it's just a plugin that automatically loads whenever you connect the camera via usb port, and makes the OS think you connected an USB webcam.
If for example you open skype, in the video settings tab where you select which webcam you want to use, it will show "Canon Webcam Utility".


----------



## LesC (May 1, 2020)

lynspyre said:


> It wont show on start menu, it's just a plugin that automatically loads whenever you connect the camera via usb port, and makes the OS think you connected an USB webcam.
> If for example you open skype, in the video settings tab where you select which webcam you want to use, it will show "Canon Webcam Utility".



Ah, I see. Thanks


----------



## photoenix (May 2, 2020)

ehtoanokuso said:


> Do you mind going over how you got your 5D Mark II to work? Mine isn't being detected



After you installed the webcam utility beta (they use all the same installer, so it doesn't matter which camera you download it from), make sure that you are not running Canon EOS Utility, as that will interfere with the EOS Webcam Utility Beta. Then it should work just fine.

BUT for certain applications you need a workaround.

E.g. it works with OBS Studio but not with Discord, Jitsi.

Luckily OBS is all we need, along with a Plugin called OBS-VirtualCam (https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-virtualcam.539/)

Just add the EOS Webcam Utility as a Video Capture Device Source in OBS Studio, size it to fit the screen, go to tools - VirtualCam and (optional: check the option to autostart) hit Start, close the VirtualCam window, minimze OBS and now you can use the OBS-Camera as a source instead of the EOS Webcam Utility in the applications that don't work.


----------



## diegopisante (May 2, 2020)

Waiting for Mac version!!!


----------



## dcm (May 2, 2020)

I’ve been teaching a course on campus that is also recorded/live for students that want to take it online for a few years now. So we just all moved online. I could have kept teaching in the empty classroom for the recording and distribution facilities, but decided to do it at home since my other course was not online and I had to solve the problem anyway.

I think I prefer a capture device solution like CamLink in my case. Unfortunately they were already gone from the stores by athe time I decided. The software solutions I tried were CPU intensive on my university supplied Mac laptop. My personal Mac mini would be up to the task. This Canon solution could be a nice alternative. But I have a Mac. And only one week of lectures left in the spring semester so it came a bit late for me. Looks like I’ll have plenty of time to explore options over the summer. Not sure what format we’ll be teaching in the fall yet.

But the real issue isn’t the device or software. Like photography, it’s the composition. Monitor/camera placement. Microphone. Lighting. Backdrop. I even provide background music and chat with them before and after the live lecture. I turn on the video when the lecture starts. Most people haven’t a clue. Fortunately, I’ve been to enough conferences over the years to see how the professionals do this. I’m actually getting to use a lot of my photo/video gear even with a webcam. My video feed stands out in a Zoom faculty meeting and students talk about my talking head (black background, black shirt, spot light, hair light) ala Max Headroom on an MS Teams video feed. I just couldn’t resist with the beard. But that’s another story.



(straight from a Logitch C930e webcam)


----------



## troppobash (May 2, 2020)

Re EOS 5DM II and suggesting it works with this new canon web cam plug-in

I have installed the canon plug-in successfully. but have some trouble connecting the camera.

I setup the camera to movie mode but as soon as I connect to the computer it closes movie mode. The W10 is connecting it as a mass storage device and will not see it as a camera/image device.

Does anyone know why this is happening and how to fix?

Thanks


----------



## photoenix (May 3, 2020)

troppobash said:


> Re EOS 5DM II and suggesting it works with this new canon web cam plug-in
> 
> I have installed the canon plug-in successfully. but have some trouble connecting the camera.
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter if you are in movie mode or not. If you are in movie mode, it should close it that is the correct behaviour. While using it as a webcam the screen should be off and the mirror should be up.
Seeing it as a storage device is also normal behavior.
Also make sure EOS Utility is not running.

Where are you expecting it to show up?
What program do you use to test it?

It will not show up in Explorer as a different device than the normal storage option.
It will show up as EOS Webcam Utility Beta in a supported application.

I would recommend using OBS Studio to test it, as it can be used as a workaround (by installing a plugin called VirtualCam) for making it work with applications that don't currently support the Canon EOS Webcam Utility Beta.


----------



## Antono Refa (May 3, 2020)

dash2k8 said:


> Sorry I was too lazy to search through the posts, but wouldn't this really heat up the camera, like, a lot?



AFAIK, the relevant models can shoot video for 30 minutes straight, and that limitation was artificially set so the cameras would be taxed as stills cameras, rather than cinema cameras. Using the camera as a webcam requires less power, as the camera doesn't compress the video and save it to memory cards.


----------



## troppobash (May 3, 2020)

photomachine said:


> It doesn't matter if you are in movie mode or not. If you are in movie mode, it should close it that is the correct behaviour. While using it as a webcam the screen should be off and the mirror should be up.
> Seeing it as a storage device is also normal behavior.
> Also make sure EOS Utility is not running.
> 
> ...



Thank-you for your help.
I was tying it out on zoom - and the canon webcam is there to choose but it has just has the words in writing - EOS web cam - and no picture.

I set up the camera in live view so the mirror is up but as soon as the usb cable is connected to the computer the mirror drops and is no longer in live view.

Thanks, I will look at OBS and the VirtualCam plug-in, but if the camera drops out of live view as soon as the usb cable is connected to the computer - then it seems that I will have the same problem with any type of webcam software.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 3, 2020)

Hi Folks. 
For those wondering about heat, a couple of weeks ago I had my 1DsIII in front of my westerly facing window with the sun streaming in doing Macro shots, after a couple of hours I was busy shooting tethered to the laptop in live view, I noticed a flashing red pop up, hmm, warning camera internal temperature high (or something along those lines)! 
Bearing in mind 2 hours in the sun, I reached for the camera to take it off the tripod, let it go pretty quick, not hot enough to burn but I didn’t fancy holding on to it for long so I moved the lot tripod and all away from the window.
Checked after a while, once it was at room temperature, all works fine as far as I can tell, I have never had a temperature warning using live view tethered apart from that one due to the sun, the next time I laid a white cloth over it, no discernible temperature gain!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## ekh00 (May 4, 2020)

troppobash said:


> Thank-you for your help.
> I was tying it out on zoom - and the canon webcam is there to choose but it has just has the words in writing - EOS web cam - and no picture.
> 
> I set up the camera in live view so the mirror is up but as soon as the usb cable is connected to the computer the mirror drops and is no longer in live view.
> ...



Camera needs to be in Movie mode and EOS utility can't be running - check your Windows task manager. I used it successfully in a 2.5hour zoom webinar. Only thing is that the feed it basically only 1024 x 576. I suspect that output was already there because the camera probably sends that feed for Preview / Remote tethered shooting. I just wish it was at least 720P at 30 or 60fps.


----------



## ekh00 (May 4, 2020)

JohnG said:


> It's similar resolution, but that's not really the point! If you have good lenses (L series with low f stop) then you can get an image quality your webcam can't possibly achieve



True to some extent. I was using my RF35 at 1.8 and the shallow DOF is lovely. Zoom records my webinars at 4K though so compared to speakers with 1080 webcams, occasionally you can see the resolution limits. Once I re-compress the video for sharing (lower bitrate) - 2gb/hour, the differences are hard to spot but the shallow DOF and noise-level is clearly superior.


----------



## photoenix (May 4, 2020)

ekh00 said:


> Camera needs to be in Movie mode and EOS utility can't be running - check your Windows task manager. I used it successfully in a 2.5hour zoom webinar. Only thing is that the feed it basically only 1024 x 576. I suspect that output was already there because the camera probably sends that feed for Preview / Remote tethered shooting. I just wish it was at least 720P at 30 or 60fps.



It doesn't need to be in movie mode. It works in all modes. My Canon bodies don't even have a movie mode , unless you count Live view as a mode. I just need to plug in the cable and turn the camera on.


----------



## dash2k8 (May 4, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> AFAIK, the relevant models can shoot video for 30 minutes straight, and that limitation was artificially set so the cameras would be taxed as stills cameras, rather than cinema cameras. Using the camera as a webcam requires less power, as the camera doesn't compress the video and save it to memory cards.


Thanks for the reply. I'm not worried about power consumption since we'll be plugging the camera into a power source for long sessions and not running on battery. It's the heat I'm not sure about. Sure not writing to memory cards will lower the temperature, but if I want to conduct a 45-minute session with coworkers... Obviously Canon isn't going to make this feature available without covering the bases so I'm not mortally petrified, just curious. As for the 30 minute limit, I think it's 29 minutes and 59 seconds.


----------



## Antono Refa (May 4, 2020)

dash2k8 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm not worried about power consumption since we'll be plugging the camera into a power source for long sessions and not running on battery. It's the heat I'm not sure about. Sure not writing to memory cards will lower the temperature, but if I want to conduct a 45-minute session with coworkers... Obviously Canon isn't going to make this feature available without covering the bases so I'm not mortally petrified, just curious. As for the 30 minute limit, I think it's 29 minutes and 59 seconds.



I referenced to less power to mean the camera will also produce less heat.


----------



## dash2k8 (May 4, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> I referenced to less power to mean the camera will also produce less heat.


And I mentioned a 45-minute session. Heat clearly won't be an issue after a 5 minute chat, but how long can we hold meetings before the heat stops things? Or is the heat so low that it can run forever until the power company cuts me off? That's my question.


----------



## photoenix (May 4, 2020)

dash2k8 said:


> And I mentioned a 45-minute session. Heat clearly won't be an issue after a 5 minute chat, but how long can we hold meetings before the heat stops things? Or is the heat so low that it can run forever until the power company cuts me off? That's my question.


I'd be more worried about the internet connection cutting out, the chat software crashing and bladder capacity.


----------



## Southstorm (May 4, 2020)

Not sure if it was mentioned yet, but I did get this working on my Windows 7 system with an 80D.


----------



## Jing G (May 5, 2020)

that's exiting news!


----------



## ekh00 (May 6, 2020)

dash2k8 said:


> And I mentioned a 45-minute session. Heat clearly won't be an issue after a 5 minute chat, but how long can we hold meetings before the heat stops things? Or is the heat so low that it can run forever until the power company cuts me off? That's my question.



I used it for around 2.5hrs for a webinar I was hosting. Since I was worried the battery would die in the middle, I ran the camera with my V-mount battery pack.


----------



## dcm (May 8, 2020)

dcm said:


> ...
> 
> But the real issue isn’t the device or software. Like photography, it’s the composition. Monitor/camera placement. Microphone. Lighting. Backdrop. I even provide background music and chat with them before and after the live lecture. I turn on the video when the lecture starts. Most people haven’t a clue. Fortunately, I’ve been to enough conferences over the years to see how the professionals do this. I’m actually getting to use a lot of my photo/video gear even with a webcam. My video feed stands out in a Zoom faculty meeting and students talk about my talking head (black background, black shirt, spot light, hair light) ala Max Headroom on an MS Teams video feed. I just couldn’t resist with the beard. But that’s another story.
> 
> ...



For my final lecture this semester I played ZZ Top during the prelude.


----------



## HikeBike (May 8, 2020)

Works beautifully with my EOS R. I like using the 15-35 @ 15mm f/8. Nice wide view with the entire room visible, which allows family and friends to see my toddler running around or playing in the background as we chat. I have to run on battery, as I don't have the battery grip and AC adapter combo necessary for the R. Anyway...even after one chat which was over 2 hours, I still had half my battery, and the camera wasn't hot at all. Plus, my docking station charges the R battery over USB once I turn off the camera. Very happy. Thanks, Canon!!!


----------



## Dverb (May 12, 2020)

I still haven’t been able to get this to work on a win10 PC with a 1DXii. Tried using MS-Teams and Zoom and for both apps the EOS Webcam splash screen is all I see.
Don’t have EOS Utility running or even installed, so I know that is not interfering.
Using the canon cable that came with the camera, so I assume it is ok.
Any other ideas?


----------



## JohnG (May 12, 2020)

Dverb said:


> I still haven’t been able to get this to work on a win10 PC with a 1DXii. Tried using MS-Teams and Zoom and for both apps the EOS Webcam splash screen is all I see.
> Don’t have EOS Utility running or even installed, so I know that is not interfering.
> Using the canon cable that came with the camera, so I assume it is ok.
> Any other ideas?


The symptoms are as if you have EOS Utility running, you may have EOS Utility installed even though you don't think you do. Check all the "hidden" icons in the tray from the /\ on the task bar, hover over them to see the name. If you find it, right click and quit it from the popup menu.


----------



## Dverb (May 13, 2020)

JohnG said:


> The symptoms are as if you have EOS Utility running, you may have EOS Utility installed even though you don't think you do. Check all the "hidden" icons in the tray from the /\ on the task bar, hover over them to see the name. If you find it, right click and quit it from the popup menu.


I checked and EOS Utility is not running. Also checked the computer settings to be sure there wasn’t some security setting that blocked “new” cameras - didn’t find anything that seemed amiss. 
Is there some special setting that should be done on the camera? I have only used the camera for stills so the video side is new for me.


----------



## HikeBike (May 13, 2020)

Dverb said:


> I checked and EOS Utility is not running. Also checked the computer settings to be sure there wasn’t some security setting that blocked “new” cameras - didn’t find anything that seemed amiss.
> Is there some special setting that should be done on the camera? I have only used the camera for stills so the video side is new for me.



I might be listing things you've already done, but in case you haven't:
- Make sure you've restarted your computer since having installed the software. A restart is required, even though the software doesn't force it.
- Try a different USB port on your computer (preferably a direct connection to the computer, as opposed to through a hub / docking station).
- Make sure the camera is in video mode.

And lastly...this was probably a fluke with my computer...but I'll mention it in the off-chance this actually works for someone else...
Install and then open EOS Utility....then quit the utility. I know that sounds odd, but I had the EOS Utility already installed, but had never opened it (and it was not running in the system tray either). I couldn't get this thing to work, but then I opened the EOS Utility just for the heck of it. After it opened, and I saw its icon pop up in the system tray for the first time, I quit the app completely (from the system tray). Once I did that...everything started working. Again...probably a fluke...but maybe worth a shot.


----------



## JohnG (May 13, 2020)

Dverb said:


> I checked and EOS Utility is not running. Also checked the computer settings to be sure there wasn’t some security setting that blocked “new” cameras - didn’t find anything that seemed amiss.
> Is there some special setting that should be done on the camera? I have only used the camera for stills so the video side is new for me.


You don't have to do anything special with the camera, just have it switched on (with a good battery) and the USB connected. The Webcam utility switches it to live mode when it connects. I noticed in some other threads that installing the EOS utility before stopping it is a requirement. I don't know if this is true, but I did have it installed on the two PC's I'm using.


----------



## Dverb (May 19, 2020)

JohnG said:


> You don't have to do anything special with the camera, just have it switched on (with a good battery) and the USB connected. The Webcam utility switches it to live mode when it connects. I noticed in some other threads that installing the EOS utility before stopping it is a requirement. I don't know if this is true, but I did have it installed on the two PC's I'm using.


Thank you to all of you who reached out with ideas. Finally got this working. 
What was keeping it from working was having the WFT-E8A enabled. If that wireless network was enabled then USB doesn’t work. 
This puts any “webcam” to shame with sharpness, clarity and color. Multiple positive comments from those who I talk with at work each day. Biggest downside is battery life isn’t long enough, may need to get the dc power adapter. 
Once again, thank you for the ideas and help!


----------

